# anybody notice



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Driving west from Fargo yesterday, it looked just like the late 80's before CRP got established. Dust storms that cut the visibility on the freeway to less than 1/4 mile and tumble weeds rolling across the road. For those of us who kept track and lived here long enough, it was interesting to see the additional dust coming off the fields that used to be CRP for the last 10-20 years, particularly in the Coteau and westward. All we need now is to go back into a drought like the late 80's and early 90's and watch the dust storms get worse than they were back then.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad deal.
Same in SoDak.Just since Oct 1st the change is dramatic with the CRP due to come out being mowed,plowed,etc.The future for wildlife and hunting is bleak.The tide will turn again but it will take hard times-and time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes I did notice, and yesterday I noticed a guy burning a wetland in all this wind. That wasn't the brightest thing to do. Smoke was coming through my yard north of town so my curiosity got the best of me.

Darn wind. By the time it was light out yesterday morning I had two wheel barrow loads of lucious pears on the ground. Went and fought the yellow jackets for them today. Just so I don't get wasp nests in the yard. I paid $60 for a deer scare devise and it looks like the deer are going to get them anyway.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Been burning sloughs and ditches for the last 3 days up north of Devils Lake. Lucky that none of them got out of hand.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

also noticed tile being put in. on the west side of I29 on my drive from fargo to gf. sad deal.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

> I paid $60 for a deer scare devise


What is this and how does it work. Ive tried hanging bars of soap in trees but that only keeps them away so long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/Prod ... deer+scare

I just cecked the price and it's $40. Postage will hit you for another $10, but the thing works. It has a motion sensore that will pick you out at 60 to 70 ft. I had to set it lower so moving branches didn't keep it going. When something triggers it there are two led lights, and a radio that comes one. The radio is FM and it lets you pick your station. Deer were getting into everything until I set this out. That's the last deer on camera in my back yard.

indsport, did you notice the wetland being burned out by Ladish? It got away and burned a few hundred acres I guess.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

So what station works best for repelling deer? If someone put one of those aroudn me tuned to NPR I would probably leave yoru apples alone as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> So what station works best for repelling deer? If someone put one of those aroudn me tuned to NPR I would probably leave yoru apples alone as well.


That reminds me of a joke I heard the other day at Bible study.

A young fellow says to his aunt: "aunt Martha I am some friends had a seance the other night and we contacted uncle Fred".
Aunt Martha is all excited and asks: "was uncle Fred in heaven"?
The young fellow said, we asked and he doesn't think he is. He has cable, but only gets the Opra channel.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> So what station works best for repelling deer? If someone put one of those aroudn me tuned to NPR I would probably leave yoru apples alone as well.


Any station that plays cRap. If it doesn't scare them, they'll leave the county just to get away from the noise. 8)

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wait till the snow flies. I've already seen the impact of of shelter belts being torn down in many areas the loss of CRP is going to add to that..................A little snow and a little wind and road visibility goes to crap......


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

What the heck is so sad about seeing a field being tiled along I-29 ???? :lol:


----------

